# Snow pusher needed



## lawnboy (Jul 28, 2000)

Looking for a couple decent snow pushers 14 to 18ft for loaders.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

lawnboy said:


> Looking for a couple decent snow pushers 14 to 18ft for loaders.


Location?
Budget?
Etc.......


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

must have some pretty large loaders to want an 18 ft


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

lawnboy said:


> Looking for a couple decent snow pushers 14 to 18ft for loaders.


I have some 16's and 14' I would possibly at see... Email [email protected] or send a PM...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

How about a old shop made 12' that would probably move as much as a 16' if you had the HP and traction? It's a relic from the early 80's. :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Debating on my folding 16 footer. The cash would be nice, but it's cheap backup for a big storm now that I have a loader that can push it...


----------



## lawnboy (Jul 28, 2000)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Debating on my folding 16 footer. The cash would be nice, but it's cheap backup for a big storm now that I have a loader that can push it...


Can you email me
[email protected]


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I have a 14 ft protech I would sell.


----------



## lawnboy (Jul 28, 2000)

FredG said:


> How about a old shop made 12' that would probably move as much as a 16' if you had the HP and traction? It's a relic from the early 80's. :laugh:


Ha. I'll pass


----------



## lawnboy (Jul 28, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I have a 14 ft protech I would sell.


Can you email me price and a pic. Thanks.
[email protected]


----------

